# Pocket Predator BoyScout fits like a glove



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I ordered the BoyScout slingshot for a gift to a friend of mine awhile back. I ordered the one with the band attachments just to make installing bands easier. When it arrived I was amazed at how well it felt in my hand. I don't shoot bands, but if I did, this would be my 1st choice. Maybe some day I will see if Bill could make a BoyScout to shoot tubes only. The main reason I shoot tubes is for the longevity of the tubes. I get hundreds of shots out of a set of tubes. Another reason is that's what MJ taught me how to tie when I first got into slingshots. Anyway, if you ever want to try something new, you can't go wrong with the BoyScout. I feel very fortunate to have all the vendors we have associated with the Forum.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry I forgot the picture


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

No seriously I did forget picture


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If you look closely at my avatar it supposed to be about my A## falling off because of the cold. My wife says I would forget my A## if it wasn't attached.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice slingshot..Yeah I shoot flat bands ~99% of the time....little bit of tubes just to break it..so if I could not say flat elastic sheets

I could still shoot tube's....Nice to be able too have a choice..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

I wonder if the metal attachers at the forks wear or cut the flats after a while?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good question twang. Since I don't shoot flats, I cannot say. What I will say is I'm sure Bill would provide us with the best design and material available. Hopefully someone that uses Bills attachment method will let us know.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Put your tubes on some tabs and put them in the clamps. Should work fine.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a seal sniper with this attachment and I like it a lot. I haven't had any band wear on mine. Bill definitely thought it through.

Njones


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Can confirm, I have this one and it's badass.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A well researched, executed, economical and popular frame for sure... and the quick change no hassle no tool attachment too... looks like you'll adopt this one as your fav.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

That design is very close to the side shooter advanced. Bill gave me an aluminum version at the MWST and it has become my primary. It is extremely comfortable!!


----------

